# Whats Wembley Park Like?



## Zachor (May 5, 2009)

Mrs Zachor and I have possibly found a place to live which is right up our street.  Two bedrooms garden off street parking and not for an extortionate price either.  However the catch is its in Wembley near Wembley Cent Station.

Whats the area like?  Some people are saying 'oh don't move there its shit' or 'its not safe' but some are making more ominous comments about racist nutters in the area.


----------



## echoecho (May 5, 2009)

it's not unsafe, it's probably alot safer than most other parts of Brent. the only racist incident I've seen was a bunch of drunk football fans picking a fight with some Somali men on a match day, and that's not reflective of the people who live there. there's not much to do but shop and the high street is always clogged with buses and idiots who park in the middle of the road to pop into a takeaway, but the place is nowhere near as bad as everyone makes it out to be.


----------



## Zachor (May 5, 2009)

echoecho said:


> it's not unsafe, it's probably alot safer than most other parts of Brent. .



Yeah I've  heard.  I looked at the Up My Street details on the area and it seems that some crimes are worse than Haringey and some are less.  From poking around it seems that the overall borough crime rate is probably pushed up by Harlesden and places like that.  


echoecho said:


> the only racist incident I've seen was a bunch of drunk football fans picking a fight with some Somali men on a match day, and that's not reflective of the people who live there. .



Thanks for that.  So it seems that the facist fuckwits are from outside rather from the community which is not as bad as having to live alongside the fuckwits.  

Someone told me that there used to be a lot of Jews living in Wembley park but finished with the ominous phrase 'but there aren't any living there now'.  Always pays to ask 'why did the Jews leave an area' just in case it turns out to be a racist shithole like Newham or Dagenham.  We were told to avoid Wembley Central on the grounds that it was an iffy part of the area.



echoecho said:


> there's not much to do but shop and the high street is always clogged with buses and idiots who park in the middle of the road to pop into a takeaway, but the place is nowhere near as bad as everyone makes it out to be.



Whats attracting me is the place has both a garage and off street parking.  However I don't want to live in an area where I'm looking over my shoulder all the time.  

We've looked on the maps etc and it seems that Brent Cross is the nearest shopping centre.  Do you happen to know what the pubs are like round there.  From a brief search it looks like chain pubs rather than independents.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 5, 2009)

I used to live round there. It's got some very nice parts and some less nice like most places in London.

The Barn Hill area is nice (where I used to live) - very leafy and neighbourly. I never saw any racism. Not to say it didn't exist.

What else.. There's a Lidl, an Asda, a big Stadium and erm..thats it really.


----------



## Zachor (May 5, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> I used to live round there. It's got some very nice parts and some less nice like most places in London.
> 
> The Barn Hill area is nice (where I used to live) - very leafy and neighbourly. I never saw any racism. Not to say it didn't exist.
> 
> What else.. There's a Lidl, an Asda, a big Stadium and erm..thats it really.



Cool!  Sounds reasonably chilled.  We're looking round the Forty Lane area.


----------



## tbaldwin (May 5, 2009)

Its full of Asians. Not very good curry houses and tacky shops.


----------



## editor (May 5, 2009)

It's bleak and soulless, although I'm sure there's one or two alright parts.


----------



## skyscraper101 (May 5, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Cool!  Sounds reasonably chilled.  We're looking round the Forty Lane area.



Ah..then you're just by the big Asda. It's all fairly plain suburbia.

I can't recall any amazing pubs or anything but it's certainly not unpleasant place to live.


----------



## Zachor (May 5, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> Its full of Asians. Not very good curry houses and tacky shops.



Don't sound too bad.  Is it mostly Hindu/Sikh or Islamic round there?


----------



## Zachor (May 5, 2009)

skyscraper101 said:


> Ah..then you're just by the big Asda. It's all fairly plain suburbia.
> 
> I can't recall any amazing pubs or anything but it's certainly not unpleasant place to live.



Sounds OK I've lived in worse.


----------



## tbaldwin (May 5, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Don't sound too bad.  Is it mostly Hindu/Sikh or Islamic round there?



Its a bit of a mixture....Changed a lot from when i was a kid. It kind of reminds me of Southhall a bit these days....


----------



## Zachor (May 5, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> Its a bit of a mixture....Changed a lot from when i was a kid. It kind of reminds me of Southhall a bit these days....



I've heard that Southall is more Hindu / Sikh in make up can't find accurate info about religous make up of the area.  I get the impression that West London is mostly Hindu Sikh and East London TH and Newham et al more Islamic.


----------



## echoecho (May 5, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Yeah I've  heard.  I looked at the Up My Street details on the area and it seems that some crimes are worse than Haringey and some are less.  From poking around it seems that the overall borough crime rate is probably pushed up by Harlesden and places like that.
> 
> 
> Thanks for that.  So it seems that the facist fuckwits are from outside rather from the community which is not as bad as having to live alongside the fuckwits.
> ...



nah it's not really that sort of area. the only place I'm wary of is Wembley Central tube by myself late at night. the subways and platforms are a bit dim, grim and deserted but it's easy enough to use Wembley Park instead especially if you're living along Forty Lane.  

as for pubs it's just Moons etc on the high street. ok selection of shops though. there's a couple of other pubs near Wembley Park tube which are maybe worth a try on a non-match day.


----------



## tbaldwin (May 5, 2009)

Zachor said:


> I've heard that Southall is more Hindu / Sikh in make up can't find accurate info about religous make up of the area.  I get the impression that West London is mostly Hindu Sikh and East London TH and Newham et al more Islamic.



Yeah but i fink Southall is changing a bit from what ive seen more muslims now than used to be i fink.....But still a definite majority of non muslims...not so sure about wembley probably about 50/50 but yeah not like Brick lane where its mostly Bangladeshis. Isnt forest gate more mixed as well?


----------



## davesgcr (May 5, 2009)

Wembley Park end much better than Wembley Ctl (though there are major plans afoot for a hugely overdue clean up and refurb of that end of the street. Used to be well dodgy at night as I recall with blatant crack dealing and all that goes with it.

The shopping centre went badly downhill after Brent Cross came in the mid 1970's and has never really recovered despite best endeavours. Taking a punt I reckon - though the Forty lane end still has Metroland character and even more sp since the Chalk HIll estate went !


----------



## Zachor (May 5, 2009)

Wahey!!!

Thanks for everyone's advice about Wembley.  We've just had a total result though - an affordable place in Stamford Hill  We've said yes!


----------



## tbaldwin (May 6, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Wahey!!!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's advice about Wembley.  We've just had a total result though - an affordable place in Stamford Hill  We've said yes!



Good luck Zachor! Watch out for the acidic jews. Springfield park is really good.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

Zachor said:


> Wahey!!!
> 
> Thanks for everyone's advice about Wembley.  We've just had a total result though - an affordable place in Stamford Hill  We've said yes!



stamford hill is alright, very quiet, not many pubs, but there are plenty of pubs in nearby stoke newington and finsbury park


----------



## Zachor (May 6, 2009)

tbaldwin said:


> Good luck Zachor! Watch out for the acidic jews. Springfield park is really good.



We will be just on the edge of the Hassidic area great for Kosher shopping.  Not checked out Springfield Park yet.


----------



## marty21 (May 6, 2009)

Zachor said:


> We will be just on the edge of the Hassidic area great for Kosher shopping.  Not checked out Springfield Park yet.



it's a nice park, and you'll be close to the marshes as well, which are lovely in the summer


----------



## Zachor (May 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> stamford hill is alright, very quiet, not many pubs, but there are plenty of pubs in nearby stoke newington and finsbury park



The good thing about this place is not only are we now closer to my local than were we were before and as a bonus its closer to the Oakdale in Hermitage Road which is a fab real ale pub.  

Its not quiet around the festival of Purim I can tell you


----------



## Zachor (May 6, 2009)

marty21 said:


> it's a nice park, and you'll be close to the marshes as well, which are lovely in the summer


Yeah I'm going to enjoy checking these out.


----------

